# هيئة مشاغل الألمنيوم والزجاج



## metalco (30 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السادة المشرفين الكرام .
الإخوة الأعضاء الأفاضل .
تحية طيبة لكم جميعاً وبعد . 
يسعدنى أن أزف لكم هذه البشرى .
لقد قمنا وبحمد الله وتوفيقة بتأسيس هيئة صناعية لإصحاب شركات وورش الألمنيوم والزجاج فى قطاع غزة كخطوة أولى وإن شاء الله لفلسطين بأكملها مستقبلاً . وأهدافنا الأساسية هى :-
• تطوير هذا القطاع الهام مهنياً .
• التواصل المباشر مع الهيأت والمؤسسات ذات العلاقة فى جميع الدول العربية 
للإطلاع على كل ما هو جديد فى عالم الألمنيوم والزجاج .
• السعى لعمل دورات مهنية علمية متخصصة سواءً فى داخل الوطن أو خارجة .
• السعى لعمل مركز تدريب ومعرض دائم .
• طموحاتنا وأحلامنا كبيرة وتحقيقها سهل بدعمكم لنا ووقوفكم معنا .

نتمنا تواصلكم معا ودعمكم لنا

هيئة مشاغل الألمنيوم والزجاج
رئيس مجلس الإدارة
لبيب عطا الريس
××××××××××××××××××××


----------



## المعمارى للالمنيوم (1 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السيد لبيب المحترم ارجو منك الرد على رسالتى وتجيب عليهاانت تذف هذة الهيئة لمن هل انت من يحب ان يفرق ام من يجمع هل الاتحاد و(دائرة الالمنيوم)لايكفون او لا يقوموا بما انت تطرحة فى هيئتكم فانت اذا ارت ان تدافع فدافع عن مهنتك وسؤالى هل لديكم فى هيئتكم ترخيص وان كان فمن اى جهة مرخص


----------

